# AZ Haunters Tombstone Make & Take



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Not sure where to post this exactly...
We've been having monthly meetups at AZ Haunters all year, but I never remember to post them here...
Anyway, this month, it's Tombstones and other foam props.
We will be constructing our own tombstones and learning techniques on how to build tombstones and fun props out of foam. We will be carving, burning and sanding foam. This can be smelly and messy so be sure to wear something appropriate. If you have your own favorite tools you may bring them to use. We will also have some tools on hand if this is all new to you. If you have your own face mask ( for the fumes and dust, not to scare us) you may want to bring it as well. We will have some masks on hand if you need one. Feel free to bring in your favorite projects to share with the group. Expect $10-$15 per person for materials.
Free to watch or to bring your own stuff, of course.
HeatSync Labs
140 W Main St, Mesa, AZ 85201
11AM
RSVP here
http://*********************/events/to...ects-make-take


----------

